

HTML5 Drops the Time Element - spacejockeys
http://www.webmonkey.com/2011/10/html5-drops-the-time-element/

======
anigbrowl
Stupid, stupid move. Lack of time stamping is a major problem on the web. This
only helps content farmers.

